# Velogames TdF Fantasy League



## Shadow (23 Jun 2017)

Usual stuff. Entry here. Closing time 15.00 CEST one week tomorrow.
League code: 820321310.

Last year's winner: Les Lanternes Rouge; DS: Philip


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2017)

The most interesting part is seeing the list of names and thinking "never heard of them"...

There seems to be a number of CC League members who seldom, if ever, post on CC - like that @Dayvo bloke...


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jun 2017)

In and registered. Team _Frances de la Tour_. 

Trouble was trying to get my top riders, weighing in at well over the 100 points limit, in the team by hoping the Velogames system would allow me the excess, but I was foiled time after time.

Never mind, at exactly 100 points, I have a team to be feared by all! Just hope they stay injury-free for the next week, and then the following three. 

At least some of the team managers don't keep changing their names/identities in a FUTILE attempt to avoid embarrassment or humiliation, like certain unnamed CC members.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2017)

Have all the teams named their riders yet?


----------



## Shadow (24 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have all the teams named their riders yet?


Not yet.
No doubt those that have not, will do so after this weekend and National Championships.
I do not know know when the cutoff is, but I'm sure UCI, ASO or more knowledgeable CC folk will - @Marmion, @smutchin, @rich p, @brommers?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> Not yet.
> No doubt those that have not, will do so after this weekend and National Championships.
> I do not know know when the cutoff is, but I'm sure UCI, ASO or more knowledgeable CC folk will - @Marmion, @smutchin, @rich p, @brommers?


I'l leave it to the genuinely more knowledgeable folks to reply.
My team "No Egrets" is picked and raring to go.


----------



## brommers (24 Jun 2017)

The teams aren't all finalised yet, are they?


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2017)

I wouldn't call myself an expert but I believe they don't actually have to officially announce their team until they turn up to sign in at the start - so next Friday? 

However, there are other practical considerations like having to make travel arrangements for riders and their kit, so you'd imagine most of them know who they're taking by now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2017)

Lotto Soudal have just taken to twitter to announce their starting line-up. First rider revealed is Lars Bak


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> In and registered. Team _Frances de la Tour_.


you are not showing in the league


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have all the teams named their riders yet?


All now announced with the exception of Quick Step


----------



## philk56 (26 Jun 2017)

Shadow said:


> Last year's winner: Les Lanternes Rouge; DS: Philip



Oh, I genuinely forgot I won last year! Anyway in again with mk 2. Still tweaking the team and not too confident...


----------



## gaz71 (26 Jun 2017)

Ive just entered my team in the cc league.I think my lack of knowledge on Pro Cycling could see me win the wooden spoon.


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2017)

gaz71 said:


> my lack of knowledge on Pro Cycling could see me win the wooden spoon.


You'd be surprised - it could quite advantageous based on previous efforts of some!


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Jun 2017)

Done, different tatics this time for me.


----------



## biking_fox (27 Jun 2017)

Also in, also keep changing my mind...


----------



## steverob (27 Jun 2017)

I'm in with "Clean Break".


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2017)

I'm in. Kippers of the Serengeti.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> you are not showing in the league



Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Ive just entered my team in the cc league.I think my lack of knowledge on Pro Cycling could see me win the wooden spoon.



I suspect your _lack_ of cycling knowledge easily surpasses Marmion's _knowledge_ of cycling. 

Just wait and see when the fat lady starts to sing in just over three weeks.


----------



## Venod (27 Jun 2017)

In with JJTLAZO

A lot of juggling to hit 100


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2017)

I'm still struggling to think of a name,never mind riders !


----------



## brommers (27 Jun 2017)

I'm in
Puncheur Weight


----------



## booze and cake (27 Jun 2017)

I'm in, team name: Surrender Monkeys

I've played a bit of fantasy football but never any fantasy cycling....


gaz71 said:


> Ive just entered my team in the cc league.I think my lack of knowledge on Pro Cycling could see me win the wooden spoon.


...so I have'nt got a clue either, we can collectively sob and shuffle awkwardly at the back as our riders crash, puncture and generally bring shame on our good names. I just picked a team in budget on my 1st attempt, so I guess its going to be terrible! Still, I'm looking forward to it, adds a new dimension to watching Le Tour.


----------



## brommers (27 Jun 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I'm in, team name: Surrender Monkeys
> 
> I've played a bit of fantasy football but never any fantasy cycling....
> 
> ...so I have'nt got a clue either, we can collectively sob and shuffle awkwardly at the back as our riders crash, puncture and generally bring shame on our good names. I just picked a team in budget on my 1st attempt, so I guess its going to be terrible! Still, I'm looking forward to it, adds a new dimension to watching Le Tour.


You could also join Cycle Chat's Pro Tour Punditry competition, where we pick the General Classification, King of the Mountains and the Points rider (which Peter Sagan won last year). We also pick 3 riders stage-on-stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2017)

A reminder that there's also Pro Pundit Thread, new players always welcome - the only downside is you don't get to beat @Dayvo since he''s not knowledgeable to take part i.e. unable to stick a pin in the startlist


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> A reminder that there's also Pro Pundit Thread, new players always welcome - the only downside is you don't get to beat @Dayvo since he''s not knowledgeable to take part i.e. unable to stick a pin in the startlist



Marmy's good a putting a tail on a donkey blindfold (that kids' party game). 

He knows a lot about donkeys, BTW, as he always picks them in his fantasy teams.


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> All now announced with the exception of Quick Step


Finally, team announced.

Am really disappointed as this is the first Tour (or Giro) for years that I have not been able to pick a fellow countryman - as there is none riding. Still, no brits in my team either.


----------



## Houthakker (27 Jun 2017)

Have put a team in, VeloLytham. Shouldn't be hard bto beat....last years miserable performance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2017)

I'm in. "Liggett is a TDF Legend"


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2017)

Done. Road to hell


----------



## smutchin (28 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm in. "Liggett is a TDF Legend"



You've spelt 'bellend' wrong.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> You've spelt 'bellend' wrong.



I knew a few on here would like my team name.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2017)

Les Bleus are in.

Good number signed up so far this year!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Les Bleus are in.
> 
> Good number signed up so far this year!


The more sign up,the more chance I have of looking like I know what I'm doing !


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> The more sign up,the more chance I have of looking like I know what I'm doing !



I always think I do, picking what I assume is a strong but balanced team. Then I look down and realise I've used 135 points...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2017)

I reckon I have selected the finest velogames team ever selected for any competition ever.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon I have selected the finest velogames team ever selected for any competition ever.


This month ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> This month ?


Ever.


----------



## brommers (29 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon I have selected the finest velogames team ever selected for any competition ever.


I'd be very surprised if this was true.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was true.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jun 2017)

brommers said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was true.


Prepare for the worst,he's laid down his gauntlet !


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jun 2017)

Team done!


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon I have selected the finest velogames team ever selected for any competition ever.


How many hats do you have left?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> How many hats do you have left?


It won't be my fault if the nobbers make a hash of it; given how good my team is, if things do go wrong I shall being making strong representations of foul play.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jun 2017)

I'm in. "Tapping up"

Daughter is in "*Super Smackers cc"*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Christ, @Dayvo's got a decent team!!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Christ, @Dayvo's got a decent team!!



And only one shared rider!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2017)

Dayvo said:


> And only one shared rider!


According to my team page I'm winning:

Overall Score: *0*
Overall Rank: 1 of 54711


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2017)

I was going to say there must be 54,711 at the top of the table, but it's been updated.

Here's my team: Overall Score: *30 *
Overall Rank: 39296 of 54711


----------



## steven1988 (1 Jul 2017)

I've only just entered the CC league. 

7716 overall after day one. Will be my highest placing all tour. My team name is mount venthree.


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jul 2017)

Any chance we could end this competition now and just call it quits? I've never been in a podium position before! (VeloLytham)


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2017)

Houthakker said:


> Any chance we could end this competition now and just call it quits?



Geraint Thomas feels much the same.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Geraint Thomas feels much the same.


Maybe if it rains very heavily, G could win it under Duckworth Lewis.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Duckworth Lewis.



I think @Dayvo has him in his team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> According to my team page I'm winning:
> 
> Overall Score: *0*
> Overall Rank: 1 of 54711


Now.
Overall Score: *532*
Overall Rank: 2890 of 54711



Dayvo said:


> I was going to say there must be 54,711 at the top of the table, but it's been updated.
> 
> Here's my team: Overall Score: *30 *
> Overall Rank: 39296 of 54711


Now.
Overall Score: *107*
Overall Rank: 46492 of 54711



rich p said:


> Duckworth Lewis.





Marmion said:


> I think @Dayvo has him in his team


He's top scoring for Dayvo...


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Now.
> Overall Score: *532*
> Overall Rank: 2890 of 54711
> 
> ...



Oh ye of very selective memory!



Marmion said:


> It's a GRAND Tour, not a ride tae the shops!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Oh ye of very selective memory!


Aye, and we saw what happened then


----------



## Milzy (2 Jul 2017)

Well as valverde is out, I've lost this time


----------



## steven1988 (3 Jul 2017)

Oh Dear bad day for me today dropped down to 8558 in the overall and 9th in the CC. I knew I'd not set up for days like today


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

steven1988 said:


> Oh Dear bad day for me today dropped down to 8558 in the overall and 9th in the CC. I knew I'd not set up for days like today


We're playing the long game, that is all


----------



## steven1988 (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> We're playing the long game, that is all



Don't think I'd win if only my nine made it put of the ITT


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jul 2017)

Sheesh this Velogames lark is harsh. My 1st season and with Valverde and Sagan now out after 4 stages, at the rate my team are throwing themselves and others in the barriers, I'll have nobody left well before the race gets to the Champs Elysees. 

My team issue Director Sportif Skoda has been forcibly taken away and replaced with a combo ambulance/prison van.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2017)

In previous years, I've always ended up regretting not picking Sagan. This year... doh!


----------



## steven1988 (4 Jul 2017)

So glad I didn't have the credits for Sagan. Gutted Cav looks like he's done. Just leaves me Griepel for the sprints now


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2017)

I based my team around Sagan and Izagirre.


----------



## Shadow (5 Jul 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I based my team around Sagan and Izagirre.


And Valverde?!!


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2017)

A very slow start but a banging day today with Aru, Richie and Yates in the top ten and getting into the GC, rising like cream from 53000ish to heady nosebleed 34000ish

And after much thought avoided Valverde and Sagan, i was having a proper mope about not picking Sagan the day before he was sent home

Aru's stonking finish today cheered me up a lot


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2017)

I thought Greipel had it today and was slightly miffed by only third, but i seem to have held my place and maybe even nicked a few in the big league


Overall Rank: 30466 of 54711


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

No update from @Davyo? 

How you getting on old chap? 

It's a 3 week tour, blah blah blah...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> No update from @Davyo?
> 
> How you getting on old chap?
> 
> It's a 3 week tour, blah blah blah...



Sing when you're winning, eh! 

About time you had a win over me after 3-4 losses on the trot. But my boys will come good, unless they're incorrectly disqualified. 

And it's Dayvo, if you please, Smarmy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Sing when you're winning, eh!
> 
> About time you had a win over me after 3-4 losses on the trot. But my boys will come good, unless they're incorrectly disqualified.
> 
> And it's Dayvo, if you please, Smarmy!


It still managed to attract your attention Davros


----------



## steven1988 (6 Jul 2017)

I'm down to a lowly 10 thousand and something. Griepel needs to get his finger out.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2017)

KOM league created - 
06211636


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2017)

I'm really not convinced that Greipel has the interests of my team at heart, rather half hearted effort and sat up rather early, 9th ffs

Best start trying to work out who my climbers are for tomorrow I guess


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2017)

All my riders have scored me points , though not many


----------



## steven1988 (7 Jul 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All my riders have scored me points , though not many


I still have 2 riders on 0. I thought Steve Cummings may have got me some breakaway points by now, And Pierre Roland, not even heard him mentioned in the commentary once


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2017)

steven1988 said:


> I still have 2 riders on 0. I thought Steve Cummings may have got me some breakaway points by now, And Pierre Roland, not even heard him mentioned in the commentary once



Cummings has got 5 points for me?


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2017)

Overall Rank: 30847 of 54711

down 401 places


----------



## Milzy (7 Jul 2017)

Someone must have picked Valverde, Cav and Sagan??


----------



## steven1988 (7 Jul 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cummings has got 5 points for me?


Yeah that was before today's update assist points from bosan Hagen getting 2nd today


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

Here's hoping Barguil starts doing something soon...


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2017)

Belting day's entertainment today, much more like it, bless them hills

Aru sixth and Greipel getting a sprint stage is all i can see at present but hopefully the GC ranking keeps me score ticking over


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2017)

woohoo

Overall Score: *1316 *Overall Rank: 29621 of 54711

I must apologise to Griepel, he's my top scorer, Aru is scoring well and Fulsang is starting to contribute, Yates too, well on the way to mid table obscurity


----------



## Houthakker (9 Jul 2017)

At least all of my team have now contributed something towards the total. I think last year I ended up with a couple of ducks in there. 
Currently 3107 overall and 6th in the CC League.


----------



## philk56 (9 Jul 2017)

I've still got two riders on null points (Pierre Rolland get your finger out!), and I've lost Sagan. Early days for my KOM team but looking more promising...


----------



## Tynan (9 Jul 2017)

two on zero and one DNS so he's going to finish on nil I suspect

I threw my credits at big names, but Fellini must score at some point surely?


----------



## steven1988 (9 Jul 2017)

philk56 said:


> I've still got two riders on null points (Pierre Rolland get your finger out!), and I've lost Sagan. Early days for my KOM team but looking more promising...


I'm waiting on Rolland too. He could have got a shout today


----------



## Tynan (9 Jul 2017)

ouch, and there was me purring with delight at three riders in that group, oh well, the charmed life of my team run out

as first i thought he'd collected Fulsang


----------



## steven1988 (9 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> ouch, and there was me purring with delight at three riders in that group, oh well, the charmed life of my team run out
> 
> as first i thought he'd collected Fulsang



I've lost my GC contender and my superdomestique in one stage. My game is over


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2017)

I can't see me staying at the top much longer...


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> I can't see me staying at the top much longer...



Now that Barguil has woken up, I'm hoping to slide up the rankings


----------



## Houthakker (9 Jul 2017)

After losing both Thomas and Porte today, I hope they aren't too badly hurt. Portes crash looked nasty.


----------



## gaz71 (9 Jul 2017)

Ive moved up to 5th but ive lost Richie Porte.Hope he and all other injured riders are ok.


----------



## Tynan (9 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *1590*
Overall Rank: 27793 of 54711

Still a good day for me but Porte out is a kick in the bollocks


----------



## Tynan (10 Jul 2017)

fractured pelvis and fractured clavicle and i assume a lot of cuts and bruises mentioned in dispatches

i think that's a bargain under the circumstances


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *1690*
Overall Rank: 28149 of 54711

Sliding back down, missing a couple of hundred points a stage now Porte is out, oh well


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jul 2017)

I think 12th might be my high point in the CC league - lost Izaguerre on the first stage, and then Cavendish. 14th now.

Kittel looks like good value at 16points, with hindsight.


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> Overall Score: *1690*
> Overall Rank: 28149 of 54711
> 
> Sliding back down, missing a couple of hundred points a stage now Porte is out, oh well


I don't think Porte would have scored 200 yesterday or today


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2017)

he'd had got most of them from the GC and erm, maybe you;re right, big miss for the race though because he'd have to thinking about having a go soon and the BMC team looked up for it

Overall Score: *1819*
Overall Rank: 27272 of 54711

Somehow a new pb ranking for me, not a lot of points but clearly a bad day for lots of teams today

5pts for Fellini, get in


----------



## Houthakker (13 Jul 2017)

Slowly slipping down the rankings folowing the loss of Thomas and Porte


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2017)

I've only lost Porte, and Aru and Fulsang and Griepel and Yates are all scoring so I suspect the damage already caused by the big names disappearing will keep me there and abouts, the people with Froome and Kittel will resumably be disappearing from view


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2017)

Shame about poor old Fulsang and I was starting to grizzle about Aru not winning the stage until I saw how far Froome was back, what a long last 200m that was

And Yates ninth so not a bad day at all, hopefully

only 25 points for a day in yellow? tsk


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2017)

slipped nearly 700 places even with a third and a ninth and a rider in yellow, well done Aru and Yates and another two points from Fellini, I've not even heard his name other than once on an early stage, if Fulsang hadn't broken bones I could a been a contender!

Overall Score: *2041*
Overall Rank: 28010 of 54711


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *2222*
Overall Rank: 29016 of 54711

sigh, Porte and now Fulsang gone, just Aru and Yates scoring not and hopefully Greipel will sort himself out later


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2017)

Rank 2821- happy with that


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2017)

Fellini abandoned

Together with a non starter, Porte and Fulsang that reduces to me to 5 riders

marvellous


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *2279*
Overall Rank: 32070 of 54711

57 points, the horror,surprised I haven't dropped further


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *2321*
Overall Rank: 34401 of 54711

Another 2,400 lower down the league, some scruffy GC points, I suppose I should be grateful for those

Well done dogtrousers, I feel your joy


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2017)

With most of my team gubbed I'm actually amazed not to be last!


----------



## Robxxx7 (17 Jul 2017)

I'm amazed i'm at the top


----------



## steverob (17 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> Fellini abandoned
> 
> Together with a non starter, Porte and Fulsang that reduces to me to 5 riders
> 
> marvellous


Not to boast or anything, but I've been down to 5 riders since Stage 9! Valverde, Sagan, Porte & Van Emden all gone home, and of the rest, 90% of my points are coming through assists from my two Sky riders (Nieve and Knees). That's probably why I'm fourth from bottom and still falling.


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2017)

Thank-you

That Sagan one must have burnt, I still think he did nothing wrong relative to what all the other Sprinters do and had done

I festered on the bottom and then for a few stages I thought i was going places, I had Aru, Porte and Yates in the top ten GC and all looking they were going for it with Greipel at least ticking along nicely.

Oh well, it serves me right for gently gloating as so many other big names fell out


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *2390*Overall 
Rank: 35313 of 54711

down another 912 places, tsk


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2017)

Overall Score: *2468*
Overall Rank: 37764 of 54711

sigh, even the GC points are drying up


----------



## Venod (19 Jul 2017)

I lost Izagirre on stage 1 when the only positive was that some teams would have lost Valverde, the team have improved steadily, we are now 3063 in the main league and 6th in CC league, I don't expect to impove much more but now Kittle has gone you never know.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2017)

1895 overall. Whoop


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2017)

It's not gone well... I wonder if I might come last out of the entire thing?!


----------



## Archie (20 Jul 2017)

Just noticed I'm top after the Galibier stage. I shall now enjoy this brief moment.











Thank you, carry on.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2017)

Just outside the top 1000 and leading two of the three leagues im in, let's hope Truestart coffee were offering something to the winner of their league...


----------



## Tynan (20 Jul 2017)

I respectfully suggest that by now this thread is for people doing rubbish to grizzle, you people doing well clear off somewhere to slap each other on the back and open bottles of champagne

Overall Score: *2559*
Overall Rank: 39063 of 54711

dogtrousers, shall we met up for a drink as we meet each other in the low 50,000s?


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jul 2017)

Tynan said:


> I respectfully suggest that by now this thread is for people doing rubbish to grizzle, you people doing well clear off somewhere to slap each other on the back and open bottles of champagne
> 
> Overall Score: *2559*
> Overall Rank: 39063 of 54711
> ...



Pulls up a chair...


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2017)

your arse must be very sore sitting on that chair all night waiting for something to happen

what are you waiting for to happen?


----------



## AndyRM (21 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> He's waiting for us to meet in the low 50,000s
> 
> But I'm already 49,910 and on an unstoppable Bardet-powered upward trajectory.



Been here for a while myself. No chance of leaving either. It's not gone well.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jul 2017)

Cripes - I've rocketed up to third in the CC league, despite having Izagirre and Cavendish in the team.

Overall Score: *4992* Overall Rank: 1696 of 54711


----------



## Tynan (21 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Cripes - I've rocketed up to third in the CC league, despite having Izagirre and Cavendish in the team.
> 
> Overall Score: *4992* Overall Rank: 1696 of 54711


You're on the wrong thread, away with you to the one for happy people

Overall Score: *2654*
Overall Rank: 39064 of 54711

I've seriously gone down a single place in 54,711? Good lord, 61 points from Albasini, I thought he'd died about stage 3.


----------



## Houthakker (22 Jul 2017)

Well after a good start which went rapidly downhill, I think I've worked out how to make money from this comp next year.
I will have a word with the various team bosses and whoever bids the highest, I will pick my team from the people he suggest are the biggest rivals to his team, so putting the jinx on them!
It must work, after all most of my team this year are now out of it!


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

Houthakker said:


> Well after a good start which went rapidly downhill, I think I've worked out how to make money from this comp next year.
> I will have a word with the various team bosses and whoever bids the highest, I will pick my team from the people he suggest are the biggest rivals to his team, so putting the jinx on them!
> I must work, after all most of my team this year are now out of it!


I came up with this strategy last year, believe me, it doesn't work.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Jul 2017)

My 1st season playing this and its been a washout from day 1 with my prime pick Valverde stacking into the barriers, and its been steadily downhill from there, since losing Sagan, Pinot and Kittel. 37k overall, meh.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah, I had Pinot too. Losing him was a devastating blow, wasn't it


I picked him too, took me a week to realise he was still in it.


----------



## gaz71 (22 Jul 2017)

Im 10th in the cc league which im quite chuffed with considering my limited knowledge of pro cycling.Losing Porte and Kittel hasnt helped though.


----------



## Archie (22 Jul 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Losing Porte and Kittel hasnt helped though.


However picking Kittel has helped quite a bit, hasn't it?


----------



## Venod (23 Jul 2017)

Barguil was the bargain buy, I missed that one, on the plus side I had to drop swap Sagan and G to get down to 100.


----------



## philk56 (23 Jul 2017)

Well after last year a big fall from grace, to 5th from bottom. At least I won the KOM (in the CC league)


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2017)

Cyclechat and Truestart Coffee leagues won, and fourth in The Cycling Podcast as well. Not a bad turn considering Steve Cummings didn't have the tour we all hoped for


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jul 2017)

2nd in the cycle chat league, and fourth in the velovoices league.

Overall Score: *7147*
Overall Rank: 781 of 54711


----------



## Venod (24 Jul 2017)

3rd in Cycle Chat league, highest I have ever been in any of these league things, so happy with that, now if only I had picked Barguil instead of Izagirre


----------



## steverob (24 Jul 2017)

Hurrah! Finished one from last in both my leagues (CycleChat and one that I do with my friends). That is a good result given I only had half a team after the first week!

Best value rider was Boasson Hagen with 1138 points for just a cost of 6 (189.7 pts per cost), which just edged out Uran in 2nd (187ppc) and Barguil in 3rd (181.5ppc). Best team I can see that was possible, while still sticking to the rules is: Froome, Uran, Bardet, Landa, Matthews, Kwiatkowski, Kiryienka, De Gendt, Barguil - 11,453 points at exactly 100 cost.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2017)

Didn't bother looking at my team from about stage 9 onwards. Just checked it now because I had an idle moment. Mid-table obscurity, as expected. 

Landa and Matthews scored nearly 3/4 of my points total between them.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> 2nd in the cycle chat league, and fourth in the velovoices league.
> 
> Overall Score: *7147*
> Overall Rank: 781 of 54711


Singe when you're winning...
...you only singe when your winning


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Singe when you're winning...
> ...you only singe when your winning


There's an epic blues song in the tale of my Porte and Sagan centred team over in the road.cc purist's competition...


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> There's an epic blues song in the tale of my Porte and Sagan centred team over in the road.cc purist's competition...


Porte Sagan?


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2017)

There's one for the BinckBank Tour


----------

